# Shorebird



## Joel Tuck (Apr 4, 2000)

Greetings, 

Didn't know had fishermen so close who is part of the board. Thanks for info(time) when going down maybe will get to go or meet you down there oneday.


Great Fishing.............


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

Joel,

I'm right down the road. I bought a camper and I'm planning on doing more fishing on the Delaware side. But i will
go to the Fort a couple of times.I will 
catch up with you down there.


----------

